# Shee Holy, Sourdough!



## walle (Mar 6, 2010)

After hooking up with Bassman and getting some of his awesome starter yesterday, I got it home, fed it, and after looking at how this stuff took off, I couldn't wait, so I started in last night on my first batch of sourdough.

Starter from Keith


2 hours after being fed


First batch starter


Set up to sit over night... so with visions of loaves and rolls dancing in my head, I went to bed...


AND HERE IS WHAT I FOUND THIS MORNING... HOLY [email protected]#$
My first reaction was to call 911!





Well, I religiously followed the recipe until I got to the flour part... guess I kinda went into auto mode and half a dozen half cups later, or was that only five... I just went for it and kneaded to what I thought felt good..











<---(That's Keith!)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So with my little sourdough glob all oiled up and in a warm safe place.. she sits waiting... waiting... waiting to rise.. 


So.. have no idea what the hell I'm doing, but having a blast already this morning. It looks and smells great. More picts to come. 

Again - kick ass starter, Keith! Thanks.


Thanks for checking out my post. Should have some finished picts in, oh I don't know 10 YEARS!

Tracey


----------



## rdknb (Mar 6, 2010)

I am enjoying watching this adventure, as I have no idea on how to do it either, but will learn from you


----------



## bassman (Mar 6, 2010)

You're doing great so far, Tracey.  It's gonna be good!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the results, good luck.


----------



## nwdave (Mar 6, 2010)

CBS Morning news report:  Hot off the wires.  There's been a report of a monstrous white blob moving through Colorado attacking flour mills.  Last reports place it heading south towards Monument where we expect growth will slow down.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Fort Carson has been alerted.

That's one heck of a starter.


----------



## bassman (Mar 7, 2010)

I know you have some pics of the finished loaves!  You probably just forgot to post them.


----------



## walle (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes I do!

Couldn't have been happier with my first batch.

Here it is on the rise



Ended up with two loaves and a round. Very light and airy. The sourdough taste was great. Next time I'll go for one loaf and one round. Maybe that'll get me that big toad stool I see all the veterans turn out.





Thanks again, Keith, for the starter and all the pointers.

Thanks for checking out my first sourdough project.
Tracey


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks awesome!  what did you brush the tops with?  egg wash?


----------



## walle (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep - One egg, 1 T water well beaten.


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks awesome walle, fantastic. I wish I could make a decent sd,  heck, just make good bread in general LOL. 

Tried several times but just never seems to come out right.

Love the idea of the beer pancakes, will for sure have to give that one a shot.


----------

